# "Psyco" mouse



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

We have a siamese mouse, this is the same mouse that many of you have heard me talk about before, we got her from a pet store originally so I really know very little of her, she lived in a colony of 5 females and 1 male until some of the girls including her became obviously pregnant and she was a bit nippy before but never caused injury to the mice before well we moved on the 18th of this month 1.5hrs up the road and she decided to go into labor IN THE CAR , she was in with our lilac female who was pregnant and a white mouse both from the original colony that she never fought with. The original litter of 10 (we think) was culled (by someone in the tank) down to 5 and then after day 3 one was picked off everyday until none were left we are not sure why we removed the lilac mouse when the litter was gone because she was due any second and we didn't want that to happen to her litter if we could help it she is currently sitting on a pile of 9 and doing well (will be reduced later) but since this event the siamese cannot be housed with anyone! she nips all other mice we have tried to put her with the white one we had her with all along was covered in nips up her tail and rear end so we removed her (she has since died we don't know why) and did a bit of a time out and then did a re intro with some of her past cage mates but she flat out attacked them, is there anything I can do or is she just going to be a solo mouse?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Personaly if she is actualy injuring the other mice i would not try her again. Ive had female give a new girl a nip but only removed fur and not drawn blood. I had a baby who nipped the tails of everyone in her group and ate half of her sisiters tail. She was seperated and eventauly put in to another group after a month or two of being alown. all want well at first then the other day she struck again and nipped of the tail tips of every one and eat over half the tail of the smallest mouse in her group. (its in the tail biter updarte thread). Her behaviour was extream but i would seperate anyone injuring there group members.
But thats just my opyion, someone else may be able to sugest another sloution


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Does who are raised in family groups, with female offspring, seem prone to these kind of problems. I have had to pts a few.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

unfortunately she it one of two mice that are left... our lilac mom gave birth to a big litter and suddenly killed her entire litter of 9 at 5days old (no idea why she was only mouse in her cage and nothing had changed suddenly) then one of our kids let her out of her cage >.< have not found her yet.... and only one of the mice (we believe it is a female) survived from the group we got from the other breeder, I have no idea what may be wrong with them so I wont even house them near each other ...

PPV - Yeah I read about that tail eater, that was sad  I hope the victim does well though. I was tempted to breed her before as her babies were meant as food mainly until she outright killed one of our mice (I saw it, we tried pairing her again as we thought maybe the nipping was due to hormones of pregnancy) I have no idea what may be wrong with her  but now she is just going to be eye candy so to speak

Moustress- I will keep that in mind if I ever get back into the mouse game again, I had never noticed that theme before maybe I will have to watch for it next time hmmmm


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I keep my females in a group most of the time, but put them in their own tank a few days before birthing,until the babies are weaned. Ive never had a problem like this. <3 
Do you think they might have gotten sick? I'm not sure about mice but I know when a cat suddenly starts acting skittish ,it could be sick.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Pet store mice are never very predictable.
Some of them are sweethearts and some are downright bloodthirsty.
It might just be that your mouse comes from a line of killers. 
We got a few from one store and just decided to go somewhere else after the third one lashed out. We haven't had that problem since changing where we get our mice.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I was getting a lot of doe vs doe aggression until I switched to using a big communal growing on box. At five weeks old all of my does go into a double 45 until they're ready to pair up. It seems to have knocked the nipping on the head.

I also had a mouse go psycho after losing a litter though. She went to a pet home (before I realised she'd gone funny o.o) where the lady spent a long time introing her to a new group. She was very nippy, drew blood several times, and eventually settled with her new group who were now adorned with lots of ear chips and bald patches XD. The lady tried to intro a new doe to the group after one of the older ones passed away and the doe in question nearly killed her. It was only quick intervention that stopped a tragic ending.


----------

